# revdep-rebuild / emerge problem[auf Eis/solved]

## Simonheld

Hallo ... seit einiger zeit complilieren eine hanvoll pakete nicht ohne, dass ich eine lösung finden konnte und revdep-rebuild scheint noch viel grössere probleme zu haben .... mangels kenntnisse she ich keine chance, dass ich des selber hinkrieg 

system : amd46 kernel 2.6.22-r9

problematische pakete:

```
emerge -uNDp world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies -

!!! Ebuilds for the following packages are either all

!!! masked or don't exist:

net-im/skype

... done!

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis-0.9.3 [0.9.1-r1]

[ebuild     U ] app-doc/xorg-docs-1.4-r1 [1.4]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1 [4.2.3-r1] USE="ssl%* tiff%*"

```

hab bereits 

```

emerge -1avuDN expat curl XML-Parser && revdep-rebuild -X

```

gemacht und dann nochmal revdep-rebuild:

```

Balrog src # revdep-rebuild

Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

  broken /usr/kde/3.4/lib/kde3/libaudiocd_encoder_flac.so (requires  libFLAC.so.7)

  broken /usr/kde/3.4/lib/libakode_xiph_decoder.so (requires  libFLAC.so.7)

  broken /usr/kde/3.4/lib64/kde3/libaudiocd_encoder_flac.so (requires  libFLAC.so.7)

  broken /usr/kde/3.4/lib64/libakode_xiph_decoder.so (requires  libFLAC.so.7)

  broken /usr/lib/gstreamer-0.8/libgstflac.so (requires  libFLAC.so.7)

  broken /usr/lib/libldap-2.2.so.7 (requires  liblber-2.2.so.7)

  broken /usr/lib/libldap.so.2.0.130 (requires  liblber.so.2)

  broken /usr/lib/libldap_r-2.2.so.7 (requires  liblber-2.2.so.7)

  broken /usr/lib/libldap_r.so.2.0.130 (requires  liblber.so.2)

  broken /usr/lib64/gstreamer-0.8/libgstflac.so (requires  libFLAC.so.7)

  broken /usr/lib64/libldap-2.2.so.7 (requires  liblber-2.2.so.7)

  broken /usr/lib64/libldap.so.2.0.130 (requires  liblber.so.2)

  broken /usr/lib64/libldap_r-2.2.so.7 (requires  liblber-2.2.so.7)

  broken /usr/lib64/libldap_r.so.2.0.130 (requires  liblber.so.2)

  broken /usr/kde/3.4/lib/kde3/kfile_ogg.la (requires /usr/lib64/libvorbisfile.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.4/lib/kde3/kfile_ogg.la (requires /usr/lib64/libvorbis.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.4/lib/kde3/libamarok_artsengine_plugin.la (requires /usr/lib64/libvorbisfile.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.4/lib/kde3/libamarok_artsengine_plugin.la (requires /usr/lib64/libvorbisenc.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.4/lib/kde3/libamarok_artsengine_plugin.la (requires /usr/lib64/libvorbis.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.4/lib/kde3/libkrecexport_ogg.la (requires /usr/lib64/libvorbisenc.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.4/lib/kde3/libkrecexport_ogg.la (requires /usr/lib64/libvorbis.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.4/lib/libamarokarts.la (requires /usr/lib64/libvorbisfile.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.4/lib/libamarokarts.la (requires /usr/lib64/libvorbisenc.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.4/lib/libamarokarts.la (requires /usr/lib64/libvorbis.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.4/lib/libarts_xine.la (requires /usr/lib64/libvorbisfile.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.4/lib/libarts_xine.la (requires /usr/lib64/libvorbisenc.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.4/lib/libarts_xine.la (requires /usr/lib64/libvorbis.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.4/lib64/kde3/kfile_ogg.la (requires /usr/lib64/libvorbisfile.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.4/lib64/kde3/kfile_ogg.la (requires /usr/lib64/libvorbis.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.4/lib64/kde3/libamarok_artsengine_plugin.la (requires /usr/lib64/libvorbisfile.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.4/lib64/kde3/libamarok_artsengine_plugin.la (requires /usr/lib64/libvorbisenc.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.4/lib64/kde3/libamarok_artsengine_plugin.la (requires /usr/lib64/libvorbis.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.4/lib64/kde3/libkrecexport_ogg.la (requires /usr/lib64/libvorbisenc.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.4/lib64/kde3/libkrecexport_ogg.la (requires /usr/lib64/libvorbis.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.4/lib64/libamarokarts.la (requires /usr/lib64/libvorbisfile.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.4/lib64/libamarokarts.la (requires /usr/lib64/libvorbisenc.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.4/lib64/libamarokarts.la (requires /usr/lib64/libvorbis.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.4/lib64/libarts_xine.la (requires /usr/lib64/libvorbisfile.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.4/lib64/libarts_xine.la (requires /usr/lib64/libvorbisenc.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.4/lib64/libarts_xine.la (requires /usr/lib64/libvorbis.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kfile_ogg.la (requires /usr/lib64/libvorbisfile.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kfile_ogg.la (requires /usr/lib64/libvorbis.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/libkrecexport_ogg.la (requires /usr/lib64/libvorbisenc.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/libkrecexport_ogg.la (requires /usr/lib64/libvorbis.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libarts_xine.la (requires /usr/lib64/libvorbisfile.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libarts_xine.la (requires /usr/lib64/libvorbisenc.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libarts_xine.la (requires /usr/lib64/libvorbis.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib64/kde3/kfile_ogg.la (requires /usr/lib64/libvorbisfile.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib64/kde3/kfile_ogg.la (requires /usr/lib64/libvorbis.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib64/kde3/libkrecexport_ogg.la (requires /usr/lib64/libvorbisenc.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib64/kde3/libkrecexport_ogg.la (requires /usr/lib64/libvorbis.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib64/libarts_xine.la (requires /usr/lib64/libvorbisfile.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib64/libarts_xine.la (requires /usr/lib64/libvorbisenc.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib64/libarts_xine.la (requires /usr/lib64/libvorbis.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3boggvorbisdecoder.la (requires /usr/lib64/libvorbisfile.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3boggvorbisdecoder.la (requires /usr/lib64/libvorbis.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3boggvorbisencoder.la (requires /usr/lib64/libvorbisenc.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3boggvorbisencoder.la (requires /usr/lib64/libvorbis.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libOggFLAC++.la (requires /usr/lib64/libOggFLAC.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/kde3/libk3boggvorbisdecoder.la (requires /usr/lib64/libvorbisfile.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/kde3/libk3boggvorbisdecoder.la (requires /usr/lib64/libvorbis.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/kde3/libk3boggvorbisencoder.la (requires /usr/lib64/libvorbisenc.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/kde3/libk3boggvorbisencoder.la (requires /usr/lib64/libvorbis.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/libOggFLAC++.la (requires /usr/lib64/libOggFLAC.la)

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to ebuilds... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds)

Evaluating package order...

Warning: Failed to resolve package order.

Will merge in "random" order!

Possible reasons:

- An ebuild is no longer in the portage tree.

- An ebuild is masked, use /etc/portage/packages.keyword

  and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask to unmask it

..... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot  =net-nds/openldap-2.3.38 =kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4.3 =media-plugins/gst-plugins-flac-0.8.11

..........

Calculating dependencies |

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4.3".

revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages

you have the following choices:

- if emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild

    or

- use -X or --package-names as first argument (trys to rebuild package, not exact

  ebuild)

    or

- set ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>" and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask

  (and remove /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order to be evaluated again)

    or

- modify the above emerge command and run it manually

    or

- compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually, remove temporary files and

  try again (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

To remove temporary files, please run:

rm /root/.revdep-rebuild*.?_*

```

ich frag mich z.B. woher das  *Quote:*   

> =kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4.3

  kommt 

wie gesagt ... blicke nicht durch , hilfe! danke!Last edited by Simonheld on Sun Nov 04, 2007 7:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Evildad

```
eix -s kdemultimedia

* kde-base/kdemultimedia

     Available versions:  (3.5)  3.5.5 ~3.5.6 3.5.7 ~3.5.8

        {akode alsa arts audiofile debug elibc_FreeBSD encode flac gstreamer kdeenablefinal mp3 theora vorbis xine xinerama}

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         KDE multimedia apps: Noatun, KsCD, Juk...
```

Das Problem ist, dass er bei dir eine nicht existierende Version einspielen will. (emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4.3". )

Hast du schon neu gesynct? Hattest du die alte Version evtl. in /etc/portage/package.keywords eingetragen??

Was zeigt denn ein 

```
equery depends =kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4.3 
```

Gleiches gilt für skype.

```

eix -s skype

* net-im/skype

     Available versions:  [M]1.2.0.18 [M]~1.2.0.21-r1 [M]1.3.0.53-r1 ~1.4.0.74-r2 ~1.4.0.94 ~1.4.0.99 ~1.4.0.118 {arts cjk esd qt-static static}

     Homepage:            http://www.skype.com/

     Description:         A P2P-VoiceIP client.

```

Da es hier kein stable Paket gibt gehe ich davon aus, dass du eins in die package.keywords eingetragen hast, welches es nicht mehr gibt.

Deshalb auch die Fehlermeldung

```

Calculating world dependencies -

!!! Ebuilds for the following packages are either all

!!! masked or don't exist:

net-im/skype

```

----------

## Finswimmer

Du kannst bei revedep-rebuild die Option "--package-names" angeben, dann nimmt er von jedem problematischen Paket die jeweils neueste Stable Version.

Tobi

----------

## Simonheld

 *Quote:*   

> Du kannst bei revedep-rebuild die Option "--package-names" angeben, dann nimmt er von jedem problematischen Paket die jeweils neueste Stable Version.
> 
> 

 

hab ich schon versucht ...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hast du schon neu gesynct? Hattest du die alte Version evtl. in /etc/portage/package.keywords eingetragen?? 
> 
> 

 

 ich mach immer "emerge --sync && emerge --update portage && emerge -uND world"

und in /etc/portage/pachage.keywords/unmask/use taucht nirgends kdemultimedia-3.4.3 auf ...

des mit skype hab ich in letzter zeit einfach ignoriert weil ich nicht dachte, dass das problematisch ist ... allerdings taucht auch skype in keiner der /etc/portage/package.* auf...

```

Balrog simon # equery depends =kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4.3

[ Searching for packages depending on =kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4.3... ]

kde-base/kde-3.4.3 (~kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4.3)

Balrog simon #

```

----------

## Simonheld

installierte kde-version ist 3.5.7

----------

## nikaya

Was sagt 

```
emerge --depclean -p
```

  :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## Simonheld

Balrog simon # emerge --depclean -p

*** WARNING ***  Depclean may break link level dependencies.  Thus, it is

*** WARNING ***  recommended to use a tool such as `revdep-rebuild` (from

*** WARNING ***  app-portage/gentoolkit) in order to detect such breakage.

*** WARNING ***

*** WARNING ***  Also study the list of packages to be cleaned for any obvious

*** WARNING ***  mistakes. Packages that are part of the world set will always

*** WARNING ***  be kept.  They can be manually added to this set with

*** WARNING ***  `emerge --noreplace <atom>`.  Packages that are listed in

*** WARNING ***  package.provided (see portage(5)) will be removed by

*** WARNING ***  depclean, even if they are part of the world set.

*** WARNING ***

*** WARNING ***  As a safety measure, depclean will not remove any packages

*** WARNING ***  unless *all* required dependencies have been resolved.  As a

*** WARNING ***  consequence, it is often necessary to run

*** WARNING ***  `emerge --update --newuse --deep world` prior to depclean.

Calculating dependencies... done!

Dependencies could not be completely resolved due to

the following required packages not being installed:

=x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r1 required by kde-base/kdelibs-3.4.3-r1

~kde-base/kde-env-3 required by kde-base/kdebase-3.4.3-r1 kde-base/kdelibs-3.4.3-r1 kde-base/arts-3.4.3 kde-base/kdeadmin-3.4.3 kde-base/kdeedu-3.4.3-r10 kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4.3 kde-base/kdewebdev-3.4.3-r1 kde-base/kdeutils-3.4.3-r1 kde-base/kdetoys-3.4.3 kde-base/kdegraphics-3.4.3-r4 kde-base/kdenetwork-3.4.3 kde-base/kdeartwork-3.4.3 kde-base/kdegames-3.4.3 kde-base/kdepim-3.4.3 kde-base/kde-i18n-3.4.3

~kde-base/kdeaddons-3.4.3 required by kde-base/kde-3.4.3

Have you forgotten to run `emerge --update --newuse --deep world` prior to

depclean?  It may be necessary to manually uninstall packages that no longer

exist in the portage tree since it may not be possible to satisfy their

dependencies.  Also, be aware of the --with-bdeps option that is documented

in `man emerge`.

Balrog simon #

----------

## nikaya

Du scheinst jede Menge kde-3.4 Kram noch drauf zu haben.  :Rolling Eyes:  Gib mal die Ausgabe von

```
eix -I kde 
```

----------

## mv

 *nikaya wrote:*   

> Gib mal die Ausgabe von
> 
> ```
> eix -I kde 
> ```
> ...

 

Vorsicht: Damit sieht man nur diejenigen installierten Pakete, die auch im Baum sind (man eix sagt mehr dazu). Wahrscheinlich meinst Du 

```
equery list | grep kde
```

----------

## Simonheld

```

Balrog simon # eix -I kde

[D] kde-base/kde

     Available versions:  (3.5)  3.5.5 ~3.5.6 3.5.7 ~3.5.8

        {accessibility}

     Installed versions:  3.4.3(3.4)(00:45:10 12/01/05)(-accessibility)

                          3.5.7(3.5)(20:15:18 08/26/07)(-accessibility)

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         KDE - merge this to pull in all non-developer kde-base/* packages

[D] kde-base/kde-i18n

     Available versions:  (3.5)  3.5.5 ~3.5.6 3.5.7 ~3.5.8

        {arts debug elibc_FreeBSD kdeenablefinal linguas_af linguas_ar linguas_az linguas_bg linguas_bn linguas_br linguas_bs linguas_ca linguas_cs linguas_csb linguas_cy linguas_da linguas_de linguas_el linguas_en_GB linguas_eo linguas_es linguas_et linguas_eu linguas_fa linguas_fi linguas_fr linguas_fy linguas_ga linguas_gl linguas_he linguas_hi linguas_hr linguas_hu linguas_is linguas_it linguas_ja linguas_kk linguas_km linguas_ko linguas_lt linguas_lv linguas_mk linguas_mn linguas_ms linguas_nb linguas_nds linguas_nl linguas_nn linguas_pa linguas_pl linguas_pt linguas_pt_BR linguas_ro linguas_ru linguas_rw linguas_se linguas_sk linguas_sl linguas_sr linguas_sr@Latn linguas_ss linguas_sv linguas_ta linguas_te linguas_tg linguas_th linguas_tr linguas_uk linguas_uz linguas_vi linguas_wa linguas_zh_CN linguas_zh_TW xinerama}

     Installed versions:  3.4.3(3.4)(18:24:48 11/30/05)(arts -debug -kdeenablefinal xinerama)

                          3.5.7(3.5)(15:56:49 08/26/07)(arts -debug -elibc_FreeBSD -kdeenablefinal -linguas_af -linguas_ar -linguas_az -linguas_bg -linguas_bn -linguas_br -linguas_bs -linguas_ca -linguas_cs -linguas_csb -linguas_cy -linguas_da linguas_de -linguas_el -linguas_en_GB -linguas_eo -linguas_es -linguas_et -linguas_eu -linguas_fa -linguas_fi -linguas_fr -linguas_fy -linguas_ga -linguas_gl -linguas_he -linguas_hi -linguas_hr -linguas_hu -linguas_is -linguas_it -linguas_ja -linguas_kk -linguas_km -linguas_ko -linguas_lt -linguas_lv -linguas_mk -linguas_mn -linguas_ms -linguas_nb -linguas_nds -linguas_nl -linguas_nn -linguas_pa -linguas_pl -linguas_pt -linguas_pt_BR -linguas_ro -linguas_ru -linguas_rw -linguas_se -linguas_sk -linguas_sl -linguas_sr -linguas_sr@Latn -linguas_ss -linguas_sv -linguas_ta -linguas_tg -linguas_th -linguas_tr -linguas_uk -linguas_uz -linguas_vi -linguas_zh_CN -linguas_zh_TW xinerama)

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         KDE internationalization package

[I] kde-base/kdeaddons

     Available versions:  (3.5)  3.5.5 ~3.5.5-r1 ~3.5.6-r1 3.5.7 ~3.5.8

        {arts berkdb debug elibc_FreeBSD kdeenablefinal sdl xinerama}

     Installed versions:  3.5.7(3.5)(20:15:09 08/26/07)(arts berkdb -debug -elibc_FreeBSD -kdeenablefinal sdl xinerama)

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         KDE addon modules: Plugins for Konqueror, Noatun,...

[D] kde-base/kdeadmin

     Available versions:  (3.5)  3.5.5 ~3.5.6 3.5.7 ~3.5.8

        {arts debug elibc_FreeBSD kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility xinerama}

     Installed versions:  3.4.3(3.4)(23:27:10 11/30/05)(arts -debug -kdeenablefinal xinerama)

                          3.5.7(3.5)(19:28:44 08/26/07)(arts -debug -elibc_FreeBSD -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility xinerama)

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         KDE administration tools (user manager, etc.)

[D] kde-base/kdeartwork

     Available versions:  (3.5)  3.5.5 ~3.5.6 3.5.7 ~3.5.8

        {arts debug elibc_FreeBSD kdeenablefinal opengl xinerama xscreensaver}

     Installed versions:  3.4.3(3.4)(16:23:37 08/10/06)(arts -debug -kdeenablefinal opengl xinerama -xscreensaver)

                          3.5.7(3.5)(19:22:03 08/26/07)(arts -debug -elibc_FreeBSD -kdeenablefinal opengl xinerama -xscreensaver)

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         KDE artwork package

[D] kde-base/kdebase

     Available versions:  (3.5)  3.5.5-r1 3.5.5-r3 3.5.5-r4 ~3.5.6-r1 ~3.5.6-r2 ~3.5.6-r3 ~3.5.6-r4 ~3.5.7 ~3.5.7-r1 ~3.5.7-r2 3.5.7-r3 3.5.7-r4 ~3.5.8

        {arts branding cups debug elibc_FreeBSD hal ieee1394 java kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility ldap lm_sensors logitech-mouse openexr opengl pam samba ssl xcomposite xinerama xscreensaver zeroconf}

     Installed versions:  3.4.3-r1(3.4)(17:57:18 08/10/06)(arts cups -debug -hal -ieee1394 java -kdeenablefinal ldap -lm_sensors -logitech-mouse -openexr opengl pam samba ssl xinerama)

                          3.5.7-r4(3.5)(23:58:44 09/16/07)(arts -branding cups -debug -elibc_FreeBSD -hal -ieee1394 java -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility ldap -lm_sensors -logitech-mouse -openexr opengl pam samba -xcomposite xinerama -xscreensaver)

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         KDE base packages: the desktop, panel, window manager, konqueror...

[I] kde-base/kdebase-pam

     Available versions:  4 6 7

     Installed versions:  7(15:07:36 07/06/07)

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org

     Description:         pam.d files used by several KDE components.

[D] kde-base/kdeedu

     Available versions:  (3.5)  3.5.5 ~3.5.6 3.5.7 ~3.5.8

        {arts debug elibc_FreeBSD kdeenablefinal kig-scripting solver xinerama}

     Installed versions:  3.4.3-r10(3.4)(00:44:52 12/01/05)(arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kig-scripting xinerama)

                          3.5.7(3.5)(15:46:34 08/26/07)(arts -debug -elibc_FreeBSD -kdeenablefinal -kig-scripting xinerama)

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         KDE educational apps

[D] kde-base/kdegames

     Available versions:  (3.5)  3.5.5 ~3.5.6 3.5.7 ~3.5.8

        {arts debug elibc_FreeBSD kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility xinerama}

     Installed versions:  3.4.3(3.4)(18:52:16 08/05/06)(arts -debug -kdeenablefinal xinerama)

                          3.5.7(3.5)(20:51:04 08/29/07)(arts -debug -elibc_FreeBSD -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility xinerama)

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         KDE games (not just solitaire ;-)

[D] kde-base/kdegraphics

     Available versions:  (3.5)  3.5.5 3.5.5-r1 3.5.5-r2 ~3.5.6 ~3.5.6-r1 ~3.5.6-r2 ~3.5.7 3.5.7-r1 ~3.5.7-r2 ~3.5.8

        {arts debug elibc_FreeBSD gphoto2 imlib kdeenablefinal openexr opengl pdf povray scanner tetex xinerama}

     Installed versions:  3.4.3-r4(3.4)(15:50:02 02/26/06)(arts -debug -gphoto2 imlib -kdeenablefinal -nodrm -openexr opengl -povray -scanner tetex xinerama)

                          3.5.7-r1(3.5)(16:27:42 08/26/07)(arts -debug -elibc_FreeBSD -gphoto2 imlib -kdeenablefinal -openexr opengl -pdf -povray -scanner tetex xinerama)

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         KDE graphics-related apps

[D] kde-base/kdelibs

     Available versions:  (3.5)  3.5.5-r10 ~3.5.6-r7 ~3.5.6-r8 ~3.5.6-r9 ~3.5.6-r10 ~3.5.7 ~3.5.7-r1 3.5.7-r2 3.5.7-r3 ~3.5.8 ~3.5.8-r1

        {acl alsa arts avahi branding cups debug doc elibc_FreeBSD fam jpeg2k kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility kerberos kernel_linux legacyssl linguas_he lua openexr spell ssl tiff utempter xinerama zeroconf}

     Installed versions:  3.4.3-r1(3.4)(16:58:39 08/05/06)(alsa arts cups -debug doc -jpeg2k -kdeenablefinal -kerberos -openexr spell ssl tiff xinerama -zeroconf)

                          3.5.7-r3(3.5)(22:32:42 09/16/07)(acl alsa arts -avahi -branding cups -debug doc -elibc_FreeBSD fam -jpeg2k -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -kerberos kernel_linux -legacyssl -lua -openexr spell tiff -utempter xinerama)

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         KDE libraries needed by all KDE programs.

[D] kde-base/kdemultimedia

     Available versions:  (3.5)  3.5.5 ~3.5.6 3.5.7 ~3.5.8

        {akode alsa arts audiofile debug elibc_FreeBSD encode flac gstreamer kdeenablefinal mp3 theora vorbis xine xinerama}

     Installed versions:  3.4.3(3.4)(19:35:19 08/05/06)(alsa arts audiofile -debug encode flac gstreamer -jack -kdeenablefinal mp3 -speex -theora -vorbis -xine xinerama)

                          3.5.7(3.5)(16:35:24 10/28/07)(-akode alsa arts audiofile -debug -elibc_FreeBSD encode flac gstreamer -kdeenablefinal mp3 -theora -vorbis -xine xinerama)

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         KDE multimedia apps: Noatun, KsCD, Juk...

[D] kde-base/kdenetwork

     Available versions:  (3.5)  3.5.5-r1 3.5.5-r2 ~3.5.6 ~3.5.6-r1 ~3.5.6-r2 3.5.7 ~3.5.7-r1 ~3.5.8

        {arts debug elibc_FreeBSD jingle kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility rdesktop sametime slp ssl wifi xinerama}

     Installed versions:  3.4.3(3.4)(22:12:23 11/30/05)(arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -rdesktop -slp ssl -wifi xinerama xmms)

                          3.5.7(3.5)(19:14:08 08/26/07)(arts -debug -elibc_FreeBSD -jingle -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -rdesktop -sametime -slp ssl -wifi xinerama)

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         KDE network applications: Kopete, KPPP, KGet,...

[D] kde-base/kdepim

     Available versions:  (3.5)  3.5.5-r2 3.5.5-r3 3.5.5-r4 ~3.5.6-r1 ~3.5.6-r2 ~3.5.6-r3 ~3.5.7 ~3.5.7-r1 ~3.5.7-r2 3.5.7-r3 ~3.5.7-r4 ~3.5.7-r5 ~3.5.8

        {arts crypt debug elibc_FreeBSD gnokii kdeenablefinal pda xinerama}

     Installed versions:  3.4.3(3.4)(18:31:39 08/05/06)(arts crypt -debug -gnokii -kdeenablefinal -pda xinerama)

                          3.5.7-r3(3.5)(01:30:29 09/17/07)(arts -debug -elibc_FreeBSD -gnokii -kdeenablefinal xinerama)

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         KDE PIM (Personal Information Management) applications: KOrganizer, KMail, KNode,...

[D] kde-base/kdetoys

     Available versions:  (3.5)  3.5.5 ~3.5.6 3.5.7 ~3.5.8

        {arts debug elibc_FreeBSD kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility xinerama}

     Installed versions:  3.4.3(3.4)(22:40:44 11/30/05)(arts -debug -kdeenablefinal xinerama)

                          3.5.7(3.5)(15:11:58 08/26/07)(arts -debug -elibc_FreeBSD -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility xinerama)

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         KDE toys

[D] kde-base/kdeutils

     Available versions:  (3.5)  3.5.5 ~3.5.6 ~3.5.6-r1 3.5.7 ~3.5.7-r1 ~3.5.8

        {arts crypt debug elibc_FreeBSD kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility pbbuttonsd snmp xinerama xscreensaver}

     Installed versions:  3.4.3-r1(3.4)(22:58:54 11/30/05)(arts crypt -debug -kdeenablefinal -pbbuttonsd -snmp xinerama)

                          3.5.7(3.5)(19:49:09 08/26/07)(arts crypt -debug -elibc_FreeBSD -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -pbbuttonsd -snmp xinerama -xscreensaver)

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         KDE utilities.

[D] kde-base/kdewebdev

     Available versions:  (3.5)  3.5.5 ~3.5.6 3.5.7 ~3.5.8

        {arts debug doc elibc_FreeBSD kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility tidy xinerama}

     Installed versions:  3.4.3-r1(3.4)(19:49:27 12/18/05)(arts -debug doc -kdeenablefinal -tidy xinerama)

                          3.5.7(3.5)(15:07:08 08/26/07)(arts -debug doc -elibc_FreeBSD -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -tidy xinerama)

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         KDE web development - Quanta

Found 17 matches.

Balrog simon #                             

```

----------

## Simonheld

```
Balrog simon #equery list | grep kde

kde-base/arts-3.4.3

kde-base/arts-3.5.5

kde-base/kde-3.4.3

kde-base/kde-3.5.7

kde-base/kde-i18n-3.4.3

kde-base/kde-i18n-3.5.7

kde-base/kdeaddons-3.5.7

kde-base/kdeadmin-3.4.3

kde-base/kdeadmin-3.5.7

kde-base/kdeartwork-3.4.3

kde-base/kdeartwork-3.5.7

kde-base/kdebase-3.4.3-r1

kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r4

kde-base/kdebase-pam-7

kde-base/kdeedu-3.4.3-r10

kde-base/kdeedu-3.5.7

kde-base/kdegames-3.4.3

kde-base/kdegames-3.5.7

kde-base/kdegraphics-3.4.3-r4

kde-base/kdegraphics-3.5.7-r1

kde-base/kdelibs-3.4.3-r1

kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.7-r3

kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4.3

kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.5.7

kde-base/kdenetwork-3.4.3

kde-base/kdenetwork-3.5.7

kde-base/kdepim-3.4.3

kde-base/kdepim-3.5.7-r3

kde-base/kdetoys-3.4.3

kde-base/kdetoys-3.5.7

kde-base/kdeutils-3.4.3-r1

kde-base/kdeutils-3.5.7

kde-base/kdewebdev-3.4.3-r1

kde-base/kdewebdev-3.5.7

Balrog simon #                   
```

----------

## nikaya

Lösche alle KDE-Pakete mit Version 3.4.3 von Hand und mache dann nochmal "emerge --depclean" und "revdep-rebuild".

EDIT:

Ich habe gerade noch den Codeschnipsel gefunden um es in einem Rutsch zu löschen:

```
emerge -Ca $(for package in `equery list | grep kde-base | grep 3.4.` ; do echo -n "=${package} " ; done)
```

----------

## Simonheld

ich wollte grad anfangen alle 3.4.3 pakete händisch rauszuschmeissen abe rso gehts schneller danke;-)

----------

## Simonheld

sodala jetzt hab ich das obige ausgeführt ... dann "emerge --depclean" und dann "revdep-rebuild" mit folgendem ergebnis: 

```

........

  /usr/lib64/libk3bdevice.la -> app-cdr/k3b

  /usr/lib64/libmusicbrainz.la -> media-libs/musicbrainz

  /usr/lib64/libpangomm-1.4.la -> dev-cpp/gtkmm

  /usr/lib64/libpcrecpp.la -> dev-libs/libpcre

  /usr/lib64/libpoppler.la -> app-text/poppler

  /usr/lib64/libpspell.la -> app-text/aspell

  /usr/lib64/libusbpp.la -> dev-libs/libusb

  /usr/lib64/libvlc.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/nautilus/extensions-1.0/libevince-properties-page.la -> app-text/evince

  /usr/lib64/transcode/af6_decore.la -> media-video/transcode

  /usr/lib64/vlc/access/libaccess_directory_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/access/libaccess_fake_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/access/libaccess_file_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/access/libaccess_ftp_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/access/libaccess_gnomevfs_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/access/libaccess_http_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/access/libaccess_mms_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/access/libaccess_smb_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/access/libaccess_tcp_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/access/libaccess_udp_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/access/libdvdnav_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/access/libdvdread_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/access/libscreen_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/access_filter/libaccess_filter_dump_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/access_filter/libaccess_filter_record_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/access_filter/libaccess_filter_timeshift_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/audio_filter/liba52tospdif_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/audio_filter/libaudio_format_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/audio_filter/libbandlimited_resampler_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/audio_filter/libdolby_surround_decoder_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/audio_filter/libdtstospdif_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/audio_filter/libequalizer_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/audio_filter/libfixed32tofloat32_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/audio_filter/libfixed32tos16_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/audio_filter/libfloat32tos16_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/audio_filter/libfloat32tos8_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/audio_filter/libfloat32tou16_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/audio_filter/libfloat32tou8_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/audio_filter/libheadphone_channel_mixer_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/audio_filter/liblinear_resampler_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/audio_filter/libmpgatofixed32_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/audio_filter/libnormvol_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/audio_filter/libparam_eq_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/audio_filter/libs16tofixed32_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/audio_filter/libs16tofloat32_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/audio_filter/libs16tofloat32swab_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/audio_filter/libs8tofloat32_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/audio_filter/libsimple_channel_mixer_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/audio_filter/libtrivial_channel_mixer_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/audio_filter/libtrivial_resampler_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/audio_filter/libu8tofixed32_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/audio_filter/libu8tofloat32_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/audio_filter/libugly_resampler_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/audio_mixer/libfloat32_mixer_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/audio_mixer/libspdif_mixer_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/audio_mixer/libtrivial_mixer_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/audio_output/libalsa_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/audio_output/libaout_file_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/audio_output/libaout_sdl_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/audio_output/libarts_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/audio_output/libesd_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/audio_output/liboss_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/codec/liba52_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/codec/libadpcm_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/codec/libaraw_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/codec/libcinepak_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/codec/libcmml_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/codec/libcvdsub_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/codec/libdts_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/codec/libdvbsub_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/codec/libfake_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/codec/libffmpeg_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/codec/libflacdec_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/codec/liblibmpeg2_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/codec/liblpcm_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/codec/libmpeg_audio_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/codec/libpng_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/codec/librawvideo_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/codec/libspudec_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/codec/libsubsdec_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/codec/libsvcdsub_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/codec/libtelx_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/control/libgestures_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/control/libhotkeys_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/control/libnetsync_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/control/librc_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/control/libshowintf_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/control/libtelnet_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/demux/liba52sys_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/demux/libaiff_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/demux/libasf_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/demux/libau_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/demux/libavi_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/demux/libdemuxdump_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/demux/libdtssys_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/demux/libflac_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/demux/libh264_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/demux/libid3tag_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/demux/libm3u_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/demux/libm4a_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/demux/libm4v_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/demux/libmjpeg_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/demux/libmp4_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/demux/libmpga_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/demux/libmpgv_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/demux/libnsc_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/demux/libnsv_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/demux/libnuv_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/demux/libplaylist_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/demux/libps_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/demux/libpva_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/demux/librawdv_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/demux/libreal_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/demux/libsgimb_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/demux/libsubtitle_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/demux/libts_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/demux/libtta_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/demux/libty_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/demux/libvobsub_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/demux/libvoc_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/demux/libwav_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/demux/libxa_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/gui/libncurses_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/gui/libwxwidgets_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/misc/libdummy_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/misc/libexport_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/misc/libfreetype_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/misc/libipv4_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/misc/libipv6_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/misc/liblogger_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/misc/libmemcpy_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/misc/libscreensaver_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/misc/libxml_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/misc/libxtag_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/packetizer/libpacketizer_h264_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/packetizer/libpacketizer_mpeg4audio_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/packetizer/libpacketizer_mpeg4video_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/packetizer/libpacketizer_mpegvideo_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/services_discovery/libpodcast_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/services_discovery/libsap_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/services_discovery/libshout_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/video_chroma/libi420_rgb_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/video_chroma/libi420_ymga_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/video_chroma/libi420_yuy2_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/video_chroma/libi422_yuy2_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/video_filter/libadjust_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/video_filter/libblend_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/video_filter/libclone_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/video_filter/libcrop_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/video_filter/libdeinterlace_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/video_filter/libdistort_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/video_filter/libinvert_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/video_filter/liblogo_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/video_filter/libmagnify_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/video_filter/libmarq_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/video_filter/libmosaic_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/video_filter/libmotionblur_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/video_filter/libmotiondetect_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/video_filter/libosdmenu_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/video_filter/librss_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/video_filter/librv32_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/video_filter/libscale_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/video_filter/libtime_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/video_filter/libtransform_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/video_filter/libwall_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/video_output/libaa_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/video_output/libdirectfb_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/video_output/libfb_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/video_output/libggi_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/video_output/libglx_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/video_output/libimage_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/video_output/libopengl_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/video_output/libvout_sdl_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/video_output/libx11_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/video_output/libxvideo_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/visualization/libvisual_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

  /usr/lib64/vlc/visualization/libxosd_plugin.la -> media-video/vlc

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_packages_raw, /root/.revdep-rebuild.4_package_owners)

Cleaning list of packages to rebuild... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_packages)

Assigning packages to ebuilds... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds)

Evaluating package order... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot =media-libs/gst-plugins-0.8.11 =dev-libs/libpcre-7.3-r1 =media-libs/musicbrainz-2.1.4 =sys-devel/gettext-0.16.1-r1 =dev-libs/libcdio-0.78.2 =media-libs/flac-1.2.1-r1 =dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r2 =www-misc/htdig-3.2.0_beta6-r2 =dev-lang/python-2.4.4-r6 =sys-libs/db-4.5.20_p2 =perl-core/DB_File-1.815 =net-nds/openldap-2.3.38 =app-text/aspell-0.60.5 =gnome-extra/libgda-1.2.3 =app-text/poppler-0.5.4-r2 =dev-python/pyopengl-2.0.0.44 =dev-libs/libusb-0.1.12-r1 =kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.7-r3 =kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r4 =kde-base/kdeedu-3.5.7 =kde-base/kdetoys-3.5.7 =kde-base/kdewebdev-3.5.7 =kde-base/kdegames-3.5.7 =kde-base/kdeadmin-3.5.7 =kde-base/kdeartwork-3.5.7 =kde-base/kdegraphics-3.5.7-r1 =kde-base/kdenetwork-3.5.7 =kde-base/kdeutils-3.5.7 =x11-themes/liquid-0.9.7 =kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.5.7 =dev-cpp/glibmm-2.12.10 =media-libs/id3lib-3.8.3-r6 =dev-cpp/gnome-vfsmm-2.18.0 =kde-base/kdepim-3.5.7-r3 =media-gfx/graphviz-2.12 =kde-base/kdeaddons-3.5.7 =media-video/transcode-1.0.3 =dev-cpp/cairomm-1.2.4 =dev-cpp/gtkmm-2.10.10 =dev-cpp/gconfmm-2.18.0 =dev-cpp/libgnomecanvasmm-2.16.0 =dev-cpp/libgnomemm-2.18.0 =dev-cpp/libglademm-2.6.4 =dev-cpp/libgnomeuimm-2.18.0 =media-video/vlc-0.8.6c =www-client/epiphany-2.18.3 =app-cdr/k3b-0.12.17 =app-text/evince-0.8.3

..........

Calculating dependencies /

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=media-libs/gst-plugins-0.8.11".

revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages

you have the following choices:

- if emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild

    or

- use -X or --package-names as first argument (trys to rebuild package, not exact

  ebuild)

    or

- set ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>" and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask

  (and remove /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order to be evaluated again)

    or

- modify the above emerge command and run it manually

    or

- compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually, remove temporary files and

  try again (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

To remove temporary files, please run:

rm /root/.revdep-rebuild*.?_*

Balrog simon # emerne -1p gst-plugins

bash: emerne: command not found

Balrog simon # emerge -1p gst-plugins

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies /

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "gst-plugins".

Balrog simon #   
```

der hat ewig lang gerechnet und es sind sehr sehr viele "broken" dabei ... irgendwie sehr beunruhigend  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## nikaya

Das Ebuild "media-libs/gst-plugins" gibt es auch nicht mehr.Du kannst das Paket löschen.

Immerhin wird KDE nicht mehr moniert.  :Wink: 

----------

## mv

 *nikaya wrote:*   

> Das Ebuild "media-libs/gst-plugins" gibt es auch nicht mehr.

 

Du solltest am besten mal alle solchen "Leichen" entsorgen. Finden tust Du sie mit 

```
eix -te
```

 (unter der Überschrift "the following packages have a version not in the database anymore", oder so ähnlich). Ob Du die entsprechenden Programme löschen oder upgraden willst, musst Du natürlich von Fall zu Fall entscheiden (mit eix kannst Du ja leicht herausfinden, welche Versionen es davon gibt).

Für das aktuelle Problem kannst Du einfach das emerge-Kommando kopieren und daraus gst-plugins entfernen - so muss Du nicht nochmals revdep-rebuild aufrufen. Hinterher kannst Du die /root/.rev*-Files ja dann händisch löschen...

----------

## Simonheld

naja ... jetzt muss ich leider weg und komm erst am nächsten WE wieder ... also betrachtet das thema vorerst als erledingt, ich melde mich bestimmt wieder  :Very Happy:   Vielen Dank

----------

